# Crap



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

No I am not dyslectic, the name Carp doesn't convey the utter disgust I felt after four hours of fishing and all I caught were two of these nasty monsters at Pineview.










Both of the rotten fish hit a Marabou jig with a pink head, the first one came out of the water twice and splashed me, it also managed to tangle my other pole with a large crank bait. Lucky for me I was able to control the fish long enough to separate the lines.

I did see this Flacon (I believe it's a Falcon) I though she was going to dive-bomb me a few times. She wasn't happy I was floating bye.


















On my way back into shore I caught the second Crap, they sure can put up a fight; my pole went airborne when it hit. They just look and smell so awful. The water was flat most of the time and the water temp was 60 degrees when I first launched and 65 when I left at 7:30 pm. There were quite a few shore fishermen at the North arm, but I didn't see any fish caught.

P.S.

They both no longer sleep with fishes.


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

nice fish how big was it


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Osprey, not falcon.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like a grass carp. Neat. Sorry nothing else bit for you.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Looks like a grass carp. Neat. Sorry nothing else bit for you.


Mirror carp and I find they can put up a great fight .


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

That bird is an Osprey. She probably wanted your fish!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

ripndrag said:


> nice fish how big was it


I didn't measure the fish, it seemed around 5lbs.



ScottyP said:


> Osprey, not falcon.


Thanks I wasn't sure, the only birds I am interested in flush, swim, or gobble. :mrgreen:


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

hey there grouse dude i went to willard yesterday about 3pm omg there were so many people you would have thought it was a memorial day or something. inless wake on the water i decided with all those big boats it was not a place to troll a toon boat. i did hit the berry saturday i posted what report i could report for the trip under the berry report it was nice after the wind died down but that wasnt intill 7pm or so. no other fisherman either out there either crazy. hope all is good.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats a nice carp.... should have fileted it for cat bait. Having that few scales to deal with while cutting chunks for catfish would be a dream.... most of the ones I shoot or catch are covered with those scales that just seem to get everywhere. Would have been cool to kill the fish, toss it out and see if that Osprey would come and get it. Hopefully things get better for you up there at Pineview.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hells is right on. It is a Mirror Carp. Sporatic scales i one of the identifying features. THey are EXTREMELY difficult to catch and fight like hell.


----------



## Skullanchor (Jul 29, 2008)

[quote="grousehunter"
P.S.

They both no longer sleep with fishes.[/quote]
:lol: good riddance

I hate those freshwater rabbits


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> Hells is right on. It is a Mirror Carp. Sporatic scales i one of the identifying features. THey are EXTREMELY difficult to catch and fight like hell.


Well not for me I guess, all I did was float a Marabou Jig with a Gulp egg as I kicked around. Both fish were the same size and I saw them before they hit. I believe if someone wanted to catch them they could, however I did not want to catch carp and maybe that's the reason.



flydaddy834 said:


> hope all is good.


All is good, how about you? When are we fishing again? I need to catch a wiper, those carp made feel dirty! -)O(-


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Skullanchor said:


> I hate those freshwater rabbits


You are being far too kind; I think vermin fits them better.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

i went to willard yesterday and today and you would think zz top was playing. wow thats a lot of people not even memorial yet. must be falling early this year.


----------



## FishOn! (Jan 21, 2008)

No, its not a grass carp, it is a mirror carp which Pineview has. Salem Pond has grass carp (they are protected there) which have a more torpedo like head and mouth ...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/lincolnshire/conte ... 70x352.jpg

Most places in Utah have the common carp which are more similar to the mirror carp minus the large scales (which are often missing on the mirror carp).


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nasty carp! They are fun to catch, but they are sure ugly as heck!


----------

